# Allergic to bloodworms



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

After reading something that said bloodworms were like big mosquito larvae I figured out why my hands itched after feeding them to my fish. My reaction is pretty mild but some people have had to be hospitalized from different reactions. If you are allergic to mosquito bites this is a must read. http://web.archive.org/web/20031028082850/http://www.intellweb.com/gcka/bloodworms2.htm


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i believe there is also a long thread on the subject i think it was called dangers of blood worms or somethin similar.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fyi...ze-dried-bloodworms.html?highlight=bloodworms


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I wish I had known that before but luckily mine isn't that bad of a reaction. I have to have reading glasses to read the warnings or ingredients on anything but if people like myself don't have them handy they wouldn't know they were potentially putting themselves in harms way.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

with as many people who are allergic to them they need bigger warnings thats for sure.


----------



## Fish Keeper CH (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know if I am allergic to them but since I have asthma I will try to use them as little as possible. I didn't even know that there was an allergy to them!


----------



## Christemo (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm badly allergic to mosquitoes, but I've always just used tweezers with them.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I seem to be fine with bloodworms and other food for my finned kids. I have only encountered problems when I have to use medications in my tank. Recently got hives when I had to reach into a tank with fungus treatment in it. In the future, count on me looking here for medication alternatives!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nitrile (chemical resistant) gloves. I would hate to wear gloves in my tanks, but its got to be better than hives (assuming you aren't allergic to the gloves).


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

The gloves don't have anything on them that can leach into the water? That would be swell. Never found an allergy to gloves. Just seem to have problems with chemicals that have been released into water. For instance... the same thing happened when I went swimming while wearing clothes that had been washed in cheap scented detergent.
Chard56: I've found that when I feed my african dwarf frogs with a turkey baster, there's significantly less contact with the bloodworms. Maybe something like that would help? Or.. you know... gloves...


----------



## ken88 (Mar 14, 2011)

*really?*

what is this?


----------

